# Home made lightweight shanty?



## 66Birdman

I live in southern Idaho and the ice is rarely thick enough to drive on. If it is thick enough I would be on a mountain lake with insane amounts of snow. I have no snowmobile or 4 wheeler so I have to walk out. Anybody have plans for a home made shelter that is light enough to drag around?


----------



## blhunter3

Your best bet would be to buy one.


----------



## 66Birdman

But I like building crap....I have way too much free time to spend all that money on a Clam or something


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

your gonna have a hard time building a light one. I bought a Frabill adventurer from cabelas for 199 and it has room for 4 holes and room in the sled for supplies


----------



## JethroBodine

After materials and labor It is not cost effective to try and build your own. Some things are just better to buy :thumb:


----------



## dakotashooter2

Here is what we used to build (suit to size) Floor: 3/8" ply on 3 2x2 runners (lengthwise) End walls 3/8" ply cut with curve on the top (one with a simple door).. Hinge end walls to the floor, use 2- 2x2 braces at the top to keep the endwalls in place (your choice of connections). drape with a poly tarp and fasten tarp to floor and endwalls (staple then reinforce with lath) pull braces out and end walls fold over themselves. (it helps to have one side hinged higher than the other).

But as mentioned you can buy something probably lighter and better for only a few dollars more. Actually for what you are doing one of the floorless tent designs or a ground blind might be best.


----------

